
Coronavirus: How the UK government failed to develop a contact-tracing app - davidbarker
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-the-inside-story-of-how-government-failed-to-develop-a-contact-tracing-app-12031282
======
quattrofan
It's pretty clear the time is fast approaching for big tech to be dealt with
and ideally broken up. Once this Coronavirus situation is under control I hope
the EU starts this ball rolling.

~~~
Arnt
Be careful what you ask for, you might get it.

"citing a statistic some believe was inaccurate: that the app's Bluetooth
system, which was supposed to detect nearby phones as a way of tracking
potentially risky contacts, only detected 4% of iPhones, rendering it
effectively useless." Assuming the developers are telling the truth. Do you
want the phone OS to let apps apps detect other people nearby? What you want
is a big privacy hole, and remember that the phone OS has to to be ready. It
has to allow that hole _before_ an urgent app comes along that _you_ want to
use it.

